

The fallacy of premature optimization - api
http://www.acm.org/ubiquity/views/v7i24_fallacy.html

======
jared314
Summary: Spend more time right-sizing the structure of the application then
counting cycles.

Underestimating the complexity of a task, like performance tuning or algorithm
choice, is not caused by a simple maxim. It is a lack of experience, or a bit
of hubris. Programmers are people.

~~~
api
You're right, but there's a bit more to it than that.

What this article is really about is how people misinterpret the "premature
optimization is the root of all evil" quote to mean "never worry about
performance at all."

